# Downloads updates - PWYW/Donations, Comments



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2016)

A couple of updates about to come to the downloads section which I hope makes them more useful for folks.

1) In your settings, add your PayPal email address. If you do that, a "Donate" button will magically appear on all your downloads. The money goes directly to you; I'm not taking commission or anything. Find the setting here.

2) The Comments tab and the automatic thread which is created with a download are now the same thing.

Alerting some of the top download authors to this: [MENTION=6791775]ForgedAnvil[/MENTION], [MENTION=6788192]morepurplemorebetter[/MENTION], [MENTION=6774964]WastingX[/MENTION], [MENTION=6785100]MadBeard[/MENTION], [MENTION=4950]PeterFitz[/MENTION], [MENTION=6780209]elSwitchblade[/MENTION].


----------



## morepurplemorebetter (Oct 4, 2016)

Awesome work! I love the fact that the comments and forum thread are now the same thing!

The donate button doesn't seem to be appearing on my downloads. I already set an email as PayPal email address in my settings a couple a days ago, could that be interfering with the functionality? Or should I just be more patient?

Thank you for all your hard work! The site is really starting to shape up even better than before the unfortunate crash.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2016)

morepurplemorebetter said:


> The donate button doesn't seem to be appearing on my downloads. I already set an email as PayPal email address in my settings a couple a days ago, could that be interfering with the functionality? Or should I just be more patient?




Should be there now! Although you do appear to be using the downloads section as a links directory to DMsG, which really isn't what it's for.


----------



## morepurplemorebetter (Oct 5, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Should be there now! Although you do appear to be using the downloads section as a links directory to DMsG, which really isn't what it's for.



It is working now, great!

I have all the links to DMs Guild there so people can still find the stuff that used to be here on ENworld. I got in a bit of trouble with DMs Guild as I had the Printer Friendly version of my sheet there, and the colourful version over here. For some reason they were not okay with that because the things were to similarly named (even though they look completely different). They took down my work from DMs Guild and was only allowed back up if I moved everything over there exclusively. While that discussion was going on, I was considering to move everything over to ENworld, but then ENworld went down...

If you want me to take the links to DMs Guild down, just let me know. I don't mean to step on any toes!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 5, 2016)

morepurplemorebetter said:


> If you want me to take the links to DMs Guild down, just let me know. I don't mean to step on any toes!




Yeah, that is a particularly obnoxious policy on the part of DMsG. 

Please. We have areas for advertising DMsG stuff which you are very welcome to use,  but the downloads area is for downloads here. I don't want it to turn into a links directory.  Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## morepurplemorebetter (Oct 5, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Please. We have areas for advertising DMsG stuff which you are very welcome to use,  but the downloads area is for downloads here. I don't want it to turn into a links directory.  Thanks! I appreciate it.



Would you mind if I keep a link in the description? A lot of people have linked to this download over the last year, and I don't want them to think that the material is no longer available anywhere.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 5, 2016)

morepurplemorebetter said:


> Sure, no problem. I changed the download so it is no longer a DMs Guild advert and I put just a single link in the description. Hope it is okay like this.
> 
> The people over at DMs Guild didn't really give me much choice. They basically said that I wasn't allowed to publish my character sheet anywhere else but on DMs Guild because of copyright. I looked over their OGL, and I had to (begrudgingly) agree with them. So either I had to put it on DMs Guild or take it offline and obviously I wasn't going to do the latter




The  OGL has nothing to do with DMsG.  Totally separate thing.


----------



## morepurplemorebetter (Oct 5, 2016)

Morrus said:


> The  OGL has nothing to do with DMsG.  Totally separate thing.



But if I wasn't going to put it on DMsG, I would've had to use the OGL/SRD for publishing. Thus, even though they are separate things, they are definitely related.

Edit: the main issue is the use of WotC's intellectual property and that is where DMsG and OGL differ.


----------



## MadBeard (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you Morrus for this. It really helps that comments and thread are now merged.


----------



## morepurplemorebetter (Oct 7, 2016)

Morrus said:


> 2) The Comments tab and the automatic thread which is created with a download are now the same thing.



This feature seems to have a strange side-effect when posting a comment through the "Add a Comment" link on the download page (I think).

There is a post in the thread MPMB's D&D 5e Character Tools that is a bit _off_ (it is post #1172 by naymix, on page 118). I think this is because the person posted it through the "Add a Comment" feature.

The post #1172 doesn't have the usual features of a post: there is no way to "reply with quote", there is no number (i.e. the #1172 is missing), I see the option "edit post" even though the post is not mine, and the post doesn't have a way to link to it (I'm pretty sure the post number is 6909774, but linking to that does nothing).

Lastly I have a feature request. Would it be possible to reverse the order of the post in the "Comments" section on the download pages? Now when you click the tab you are always confronted with the oldest posts first. It would be nice if the posts are ordered with reverse chronology, or that you automatically go to the last page. Maybe this is not possible, just an idea.


----------



## MadBeard (Oct 7, 2016)

I noticed same thing as MPMB. Posts posted via Add comment don't have quote button and stuff like that. Also when adding a comment you don't have post/comment preview and you can't see other (previous) posts/comments like you have when adding a post on forum.
Which should be very nice to have if it's possible.

I second MPMB request to have chronological order from newest to oldest. Morrus, thanks in advance.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 8, 2016)

Couple more updates - a row showing the latest downloads across the top of the main downloads page (note that it only shows those with thumbnails), and a column on each category showing the number of comments.

You should not see the edit link on comments in the forum which were made on the downloads interface. Note that the rest of the normal "post" furniture is not there because it's technically not a forum post. I'll see if it's possible to get that added in.


----------



## morepurplemorebetter (Oct 8, 2016)

Morrus said:


> You should not see the edit link on comments in the forum which were made on the downloads interface. Note that the rest of the normal "post" furniture is not there because it's technically not a forum post. I'll see if it's possible to get that added in.



Good to see that the "edit" link is gone, nice work! It is unfortunate that is not a 'normal' post, because now these posts are not showing up in Tapatalk, but this is a minor nuisance.

A bigger problem, however, is that when one of these 'comments' is the bottom post in a thread, the "+ Reply to Thread" buttons on the top and bottom of the page don't work. See for example: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?400044-MPMB-s-D-amp-D-5e-Character-Tools/page118

Would it maybe be an idea to replace the functionality of the "Add a Comment" link with that of the "+ Reply to Thread" button? That way any 'comment' would function just like a reply to the thread, eliminating all the issues in one fell swoop. But probably this is not possible, or you would have done so already.

Thanks again for all the hard work Morrus!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 8, 2016)

morepurplemorebetter said:


> Good to see that the "edit" link is gone, nice work! It is unfortunate that is not a 'normal' post, because now these posts are not showing up in Tapatalk, but this is a minor nuisance.




I have no control over Tapatalk, I'm afraid. You'd need to ask them about that.


----------

